

Ask HN: Which city in Canada is the best for Internet startups? - skowmunk

Which city in Canada is the best for internet startups, considering abundance of talent, a startup culture...?<p>Edit: Thanks to all those who gave in input.
======
us
I am not from Canada but the majority of people I talk to online that are from
the entrepreneur community are either from the Toronto area or the Vancouver
BC area.

------
kitcar
Toronto is the best city in Canada for business, unless you are in mining or
primarily targeting French canadians. There are incentives to locate
manufacturing plants in more rural areas, and the cost of labour is cheaper
elsewhere, but no other Canadian city compares when it comes to access to
customers / size of labour pool.

It also has the largest Internet + startup community.

------
spiralganglion
I'm running a startup from Edmonton, having just moved there from Calgary to
be with my co-founder. I haven't been in the city long enough to say how it
compares, but my gut is that it'll be a good location for our particular
business.

------
Mistone
Vancouver seems like the best to me, it's very much like Seattle and SF, and
while very west coast also distantly Canadian.

